# Little Brut Fork Tool on Ebay!



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2021)

Not mine but people always seem to be looking for these.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/265436548612?campid=5335809022


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 4, 2021)

That looks like a good deal.
Once I got one for a bit less — but the release switch does not work under load.
Requires a couple of levers to pop it loose.


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2021)

Easy to make from a bumper jack.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 9, 2021)

In my opinion a vastly over rated hack tool, along with bumper jacks, ratchet straps and two by fours.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 10, 2021)

I made my fork straightener out of $12 in parts I found at the local Big Box store. This doesn't have to be complicated or expensive, just a simple understanding of physics.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 10, 2021)

I see a few issues with the above set up. Without a flat-plane of reference to compare the fork against you're going to have to rely on a lot of good eyeball work and guesstimation as to how much you turn those turnbuckles. I can see this giving fair results on a fairly straight on frontal hit, but it does not address situations where the fork has been swept to the left or the right or where the fork arms are deflected different amounts ie twisted.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 26, 2022)

Posting error.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 26, 2022)

KingSized HD said:


> Posting error.



no not mine, had mine for years


----------



## locomotion (Jan 26, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> In my opinion a vastly over rated hack tool, along with bumper jacks, ratchet straps and two by fours.



well, for me, having this tool when I was actively collecting vintage bicycles was not necessarily how over rated it was or how overly useful it was (it's not like I had 50 bikes with bent forks, and I did not have a bicycle repair shop)
but it was more about having vintage made bicycle trade tools to go along with my collection of vintage bicycles
I actually did buy the tool from an old bike shop about 30 minutes away from me that had closed many years prior, so for me, if it was useful to an actual bike shop, it was worth for me to buy ..... I actually purchased all the trade tools from that shop and still have them all (most are somewhat useless but heck they look old and cool  )
sure, you can unbend a bent fork in 1000's of different ways, but nothing better than doing it with a vintage trade tool that actually works well for what it was intended to do
+ it looks super cool in the workshop, a real conversation starter!


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 27, 2022)

locomotion said:


> no not mine, had mine for years



I didn’t see your post until AFTER I posted something here about the ebay item. The site doesn’t allow complete deleting of posts so I took down all I could. 
BTW-I think having one of these would come in VERY handy. GLWTS


----------

